# [3D] Call of Yeenoghu!



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 27, 2009)

> Great heroes hunt dragons, bold sellswords fight off orc invasions, but the real threat lies on the edges of civilization...
> Gnolls, wild, feral, blood thirsty butchers, demonic crosses of man and hyena who lust for the hunt, for savage murder!
> 
> They don't conquer lands, they destroy them, over-running and slaughtering all they find, coming out of the night and putting all to the sword, and burning down the works of Man.
> ...




made with Vue7infinite, Poser6, Photoshop 

[sblock="Call of Yeenoghu"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! That is freakin' fantastic!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 27, 2009)

Duskblade,
*bows* thank you!


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Duskblade,
> *bows* thank you!




I'm tempted to print it out on Photo paper and pin it up in the game room.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 27, 2009)

Fine by me, mate 
long as folk don't use my art for commerical purposes, or claim it's their creation, I'm happy for folk to use it in good spirit. Wall, game aids etc, all groovy!

for bigger printing though, like poster size you really need to enlarge the image size in Photoshop or the like, first (older versiosn of Photoshop best to use Genuine Fractals or similar, plugins meant to make enlargements keep decent quality). 

One day I'll remember to get my "Elven Man-O-War" printed up huge, as I want that for my own wall


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> Fine by me, mate
> long as folk don't use my art for commerical purposes, or claim it's their creation, I'm happy for folk to use it in good spirit.



Oh, I'd never do that. I've got my game room practically plastered with pinups, maps, books, minis and other gaming paraphernalia.



Silverblade The Ench said:


> One day I'll remember to get my "Elven Man-O-War" printed up huge, as I want that for my own wall



Ooh, I'd love to see that one.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 28, 2009)

I've still got Jeff Easley's poster of the necromancer raising the undead on my wall, LUV it! 


Ah the Man O War! Here ya go 
And check my site for other SPelljammer/D&D art too
(link is in my signature)

[sblock="Man-O-War 2007"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice. You're getting better with your action scenes. The human is a bit over-theatrical but otherwise it's quite perfect


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 31, 2009)

Blakcrat,
ta! 

Well, I'd be a bit "theatrical" If I was gonna get split by a polaxe! hehe 
He's meant to be just like oh a simple farmer/militia guy, like 1st level fighter or warrior with a dad/grandad's armour, which is what many villages would rely on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Yet another beautiful piece.

Well done, Silverblade.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 31, 2009)

Reveille,
*bows* thank you bud! 
working on another one now....


----------



## Wolflord (Feb 6, 2009)

DAMN!!

Out-frickin'-standing!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 6, 2009)

Wolflord,
exaclty what an artist loves to hear!    Thank you!

Oh, and I added the shaman to my "character" are of my site, so if folk can enjoy him, use him on PC sheets etc
Characters

[sblock="Gnoll Shaman"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Klatu Barada Necktie (Feb 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Amazing detail! 

The three headed mace is quite the eye catcher.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 12, 2009)

Klatu,
cheers mate! 
yeah had to give him a triple flail, as his "boss" is Yeenoghu 

It's a 3d model for Poser I bought (like most of my items I buy or collect them, only some I make, like my Spelljammer ships)
Mock's Lords of Fantasy Weapon Set
I built different heads for the flail, though


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I for one am stunned! 

The spell effect stands out the most. Nicely done.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 22, 2009)

Deepest BLuest Evil
*bows...casts Anti-Stun* 
Ta bud!


----------

